
AI is the new space race, and the US needs a “Sputnik moment” - jonbaer
https://www.technologyreview.com/the-download/611714/report-ai-is-the-new-space-race-and-the-us-needs-a-sputnik-moment/
======
mabynogy
No. The hype is already vanishing. The new space race is the current new space
race.

